# Anyone been fishing yet?



## mercer_me (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't been since the last day of ice fishing. I think I'm going to go Brook Trout fishing this weakend.


----------



## JT78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Buddy of mine in VA caught some really nice 3-4 pound trout the other day but I havent had time to go yet this year still gotta renew my boat registration before I can go.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 15, 2009)

You know it Brother!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 15, 2009)

Might try some crappie Sunday, the weather is getting right!


----------



## tree md (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm gonna try to go this weekend if I don't have to work. Haven't been since last Aug.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 16, 2009)

My favorite lake still has 6'' of ice on it! but soon very soon I will be out.
They opened a huge Bass Pro Shop near me, Funny we don't have any Bass here? But what a store it's huge! Going to get me a new kicker motor mount for the boat
I have the Bow River in my back yard, But the new reg's closed it down to my favorite white fish set up a Royal Coachman tipped with a maggot. Great set up for Feb to April fishing. I never used bait unless winter or spring fishing always fly's or artificial lures except for that late winter early Spring White Fish fishing I have found it even better than Fall when you can use a maggot&fly. I don't even eat fish!! except for the odd Walleye or Pike but I have to cook it.
About the Reg's I like them as fishing has gone down hill for the last 25 years. You can still use the bait to catch White fish in the fall, but winter casting to avoid Ice flows was a fav of mine.


----------



## tree md (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd like to hook one half the size of this!

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-man-sized-killer-catfish.html


----------



## Burvol (Apr 16, 2009)

I have today off, getting ready to go try and catch Biggie (7 foot plus).  My buddy had a 12 extra heavy Ugly Stick taken from him a month ago....craziest thing I have ever witnessed. It was violent and loud. We figure that fish had to be in the 12 foot plus conversation. 

He had his rod in the rocks, and was 30 yards away BS'ing with a friend. I saw his bite start, then yelled at him. It stopped. Then it took it again, so walked over to grab his rod for a hook set right at about the time he was trying to grab it. I turned my back right as he went to grab the rod and the third time it hit, it was massive! Pulled his rod right out the rock pile WITH TWO BASKETBALL SIZED ROCKS ON IT!!! And flipped those rocks into the air like nothing. The rod slammed the bank and shot into the water as fast the giant supertanker sturgeon on the other was going....fast. Never seen anything like it! 300 bucks in the river! 

We had to laugh about 20 mins later, it was pretty cool really. Just glad it wasn't me!


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Apr 16, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I haven't been since the last day of ice fishing. I think I'm going to go Brook Trout fishing this weakend.



I'm gonna hit East Grand Lake (Maine) and maybe a few small lakes around it in early May


----------



## 70 runner (Apr 16, 2009)

Going crappie fishing april 30 at three mile lake in iowa go every year fishing is great down there


----------



## JohnJr (Apr 16, 2009)

striper season opened yesterday. will be hitting the beach tonight!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally got the boat cleaned off this week.

My son and I were able to get a decent small mouth in this morning.


----------



## b1rdman (Apr 17, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I haven't been since the last day of ice fishing. I think I'm going to go Brook Trout fishing this weakend.



Not yet...but I booked my late May Striper trip this week and I'll be hauling the bass boat out of my barn (for cleaning/tuning) this weekend.


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I have today off, getting ready to go try and catch Biggie (7 foot plus).  My buddy had a 12 extra heavy Ugly Stick taken from him a month ago....craziest thing I have ever witnessed. It was violent and loud. We figure that fish had to be in the 12 foot plus conversation.
> 
> He had his rod in the rocks, and was 30 yards away BS'ing with a friend. I saw his bite start, then yelled at him. It stopped. Then it took it again, so walked over to grab his rod for a hook set right at about the time he was trying to grab it. I turned my back right as he went to grab the rod and the third time it hit, it was massive! Pulled his rod right out the rock pile WITH TWO BASKETBALL SIZED ROCKS ON IT!!! And flipped those rocks into the air like nothing. The rod slammed the bank and shot into the water as fast the giant supertanker sturgeon on the other was going....fast. Never seen anything like it! 300 bucks in the river!
> 
> We had to laugh about 20 mins later, it was pretty cool really. Just glad it wasn't me!



Had something similar happen about 4 years ago. Me and my dad do a lot of night fishing for catfish during the Spring and Summer. We took a buddy of mine out with us one night and I loaned him one of my rods (a nice Ugly Stik) with a cheap Zebco on it. I was in the front of the boat and he was in the passenger seat with his rod propped up on the side of the boat between us. We were shooting the bull and all of a sudden the rod went end over end out of the boat quicker than you could spit. We sat there dumbfounded for a moment looking at each other then shined the light over to the weed bed close to the bank where we were fishing. We were using slip floaters with reflective tape wrapped around the top and I could see the floater and the weeds were actually parting where the fish was going through. I jumped in and went after the line but by the time I got it the fish had broke it leaving the pole on the bottom and took off with the other end. All I ended up with was the floater. My buddy apologized for loosing the pole and I told him not to worry about it. I just enjoyed the experience of seeing the big cat snatch the pole out of the boat. I still fish that spot all the time. It's my #1 honey hole.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I think I'm going to go Brook Trout fishing this weakend.



I went up to to Pleasent Ridge yesterday and there is enouph ice on the ponds up there to walk on.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 20, 2009)

Made it to the river again Sat. Caught a few nice smallies. 5 were between 18" and 18 3/4" long. The biggest was 4.2 lbs. 

Here are pics of a 3.6 pounder and a 4.2 pounder...


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Made it to the river again Sat. Caught a few nice smallies. 5 were between 18" and 18 3/4" long. The biggest was 4.2 lbs.
> 
> Here are pics of a 3.6 pounder and a 4.2 pounder...



Those are some nice small mouths. We mostley get small ones around hear.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 20, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> Those are some nice small mouths. We mostley get small ones around hear.



We have been consistently getting some really nice fish for the last 3 years, or so. 

Could be that we are finally fishing where the big'uns are!

We've pulled out some Muskie in the 40+ inch range and in the mid teens on poundage. Man are they ever neat to catch!


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> We have been consistently getting some really nice fish for the last 3 years, or so.
> 
> Could be that we are finally fishing where the big'uns are!
> 
> We've pulled out some Muskie in the 40+ inch range and in the mid teens on poundage. Man are they ever neat to catch!



We got a 16lb pikethat we threw back this winter, and in 2005 I got an 8lb 3oz large mouth bass that I put on the wall.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 20, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> We got a 16lb pikethat we threw back this winter, and in 2005 I got an 8lb 3oz large mouth bass that I put on the wall.



Nice pike.

I haven't kept a fish, other than pan fish and walleye, in years.

Would have to keep a 23"+ smallie and have decided on 50"+ as the keeper size for a muskie.

Congrats on the bucketmouth. That is a nice fish!


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Nice pike.
> 
> I haven't kept a fish, other than pan fish and walleye, in years.
> 
> ...



I throw all my fish back except if I get a big one that I'm going to put on the wall or when I go to Moose Head I keep all my toug becouse there is way to many in there and the state wants you to keep them. I'm trying to get a 20+lb pike to put on the wall but it hasn't hapened yet.


----------



## tree md (Apr 21, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I throw all my fish back except if I get a big one that I'm going to put on the wall or when I go to Moose Head I keep all my toug becouse there is way to many in there and the state wants you to keep them. I'm trying to get a 20+lb pike to put on the wall but it hasn't hapened yet.



I used to deer hunt up around Moose Head when I was a teenager. Beautiful country. I loved Maine.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Apr 27, 2009)

Been sticking a few here and there.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 4, 2009)

went crappie fishin last week didnt do so well. im prob. gonna wait till next month and make a trip back to stonewall jackson lake. hopefully do some good up there


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 4, 2009)

If your water is cold....downsize for those slabs.
I watched many boats come and go without catching a fish.
We drilled 150 easy.
T.H.E. Jig...if it's wet it's catch'n fish...
All I've been using is T.H.E. Jig in and 80th or 64th oz size.


























T.H.E. stands for totally hot everyday and it catches more than just slabs.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 14, 2009)

Haven't been yet, Can't get caught up on my work around the place and others. but i can't wait till summer. the lake i fish on the white bass and hybrid bass school about july. Talk about some fun chasing them around. all you have to do is get the plug close and you catch one. some good eating too. It's really a neat sight to see the water boiling with thousands of fish chasing shad.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 14, 2009)

I bet it is a blast.
I'd be tossing plastic Sassy Shad for those babies!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 14, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> I bet it is a blast.
> I'd be tossing plastic Sassy Shad for those babies!


Usually toss a clear or white chug bug at em. I think you could throw anything in there and they would nail it.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (May 30, 2009)

*thought i share a photo my brother took in alaska*

all i have to say is i wish i was there when it was caught


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (May 30, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> If your water is cold....downsize for those slabs.
> 
> 
> > I watched many boats come and go without catching a fish
> ...



i bet i know why they did not catch any fish lol probily had bananas on board lol


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 3, 2009)

Bananas...good one!
Guided a few out plus fished on my own....60 hours in over 4 days ooofda!

































Took a 7 year old boy from I'm scared to be in the boat and I'm bored plus he wouldn't touch a fish too....unhooking fish,putting fish into the livewell and lastly....he says when we were done can we go for a ride in the boat on the way home & I don't want to stop fishing!


----------

